# Hello Everyone



## SolaceKeep (Apr 1, 2019)

I am brand new to the forum and to selective breeding of mice. Used to breed mice and rats when I was younger but never to the degree I am doing this now. I am focusing primarily on long hair and silky. I have 3 Males and 9 females. I am working on building my own caging setup So I can easily rotate females out for time after breeding.

I am called Patricia and my Mousery is going to be known as *Solace Keep*.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello SolaceKeep


----------

